# Help ID for this plant



## galdadi (Mar 25, 2015)

It's a small carpet plant
Thanks























Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Looks like Lindernia rotundifolia


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

khanzer22 said:


> Looks like Lindernia rotundifolia


Yes, I think so too.


----------



## galdadi (Mar 25, 2015)

khanzer22 said:


> Looks like Lindernia rotundifolia


Thanks!

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------

